

Doodle on Google.pl - dheerosaur
http://www.google.pl

======
cleverjake
For those not patient enough to sit through everything (shame on you, its a
lot of fun), it searches for Stanisław Lem at the end

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanis%C5%82aw_Lem>

------
limgad
ha, reminded me of machinarium

------
code4pay
expected a Perl script

